# Cielo roasters - 25% off



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

'Bank holidays are all about treating yourself, and splashing out on a bag of speciality beans just got easier with Leeds based Cielo Coffee Roasters offering 25% off online orders with code 'May25'.'

I don't know anything about this lot but they have had some positive comments here on the forum. Spotted this though - 25% off for month of May.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.cielouk.com/?inf_contact_key=72b83b22f0788631387ee8b4ee7cf06043c42acb0f1f9eceb4ad65c9204ddc00


----------



## Fleeds (Feb 17, 2017)

I picked up a bag of their Brazil sao Silvestre from their cafe the other day and am liking what I find may have to try some others now thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Fleeds said:


> I picked up a bag of their Brazil sao Silvestre from their cafe the other day and am liking what I find may have to try some others now thanks for the tip.


Thanks for the info... what sort of roast profile are they - darker, medium light?


----------



## Fleeds (Feb 17, 2017)

The beans that I got are a darker roasted bean. Not the darkest that I have had but certainly past a medium.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Currently enjoying these:

http://www.cielouk.com/coffee/columbia-consaca-narino


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Fleeds said:


> The beans that I got are a darker roasted bean. Not the darkest that I have had but certainly past a medium.


That's v useful thanks - sounds a bit dark for me...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just ordered some of these, thanks for the code. Will update when I try them.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

How did you find them @GCGlasgow? Was looking to order from them Friday


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just been trying them this week and really enjoyed, got Eastgate and presenza. Would recommend.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just ordered some Burundi Gahahe (Brazil) and India Monsooned Malabar AA as impressed with the last order.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I ordered too last night to use next month


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I love Cielo & plumped for the Brazilian natural:

http://www.cielouk.com/coffee/brazil-jeriquara


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Gutted I missed this! It's there a mailing list for future offers?


----------

